# Hartville Tool



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a new sales flyer the other day. The free shipping offer they had for christmas has been extended thru March 31st. That info can be found on their site. But what seems to be only mentioned in the flyer is 20% off router bits also thru March 31st. They carry Whiteside and Freud, you need coupon code WS1X8 for online orders.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/


----------

